Why does Twitter have so many employees, something like 4000? - metaprinter
======
blackflame7000
Twitter also provides a number of data aggregation services via the firehouse.
I can imagine a large support staff might be necessary to design, develope,
market, and sell these services. That could explain some of the staff size.

